

Ask HN: What is your favorite event management software? - saracen75

Seems to me that the event management market is full of many relatively similar competing services.<p>In ticketing, eventbrite seems to be the undisputed leader and well on its way to totally dominate the market. But in other segments like participant management, event promotion, I don't seem to be able to find any single or even handful of services that enjoy a similar market position.<p>Just wondering what are some of the event management software you guys use or love.
======
seven
You might want to take a look at:

<http://www.pentabarf.org/>

I am not a user, but visited several events managed by with help of this
software.

<http://www.pentabarf.org/Conferences_planned_with_Pentabarf>

